# Proper Way To Track New Releng Via SVN?



## 610Drew (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm not sure if I'm explaining this right so please correct me if I'm using the wrong terms.  

I was tracking stable/11 in /usr/src.


```
# svn info /usr/src
Path: .
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: https://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/11
Relative URL: ^/stable/11
Repository Root: https://svn.freebsd.org/base
Repository UUID: ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f
Revision: 369505
```

Now I want to track releng/12.2.  I tried various versions of 'svnlite switch' and 'svnlite relocate' but could not come up with a proper syntax.  Finally, I brute forced it by deleting all of the contents of /usr/src (including the .svn/*) and just did 'svnlite checkout ...'.  That worked but is there a proper way?

Thanks,

Drew


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 21, 2021)

`svn switch` _should_ work. Did you try `svn switch ^/releng/12.2`? Or the full URL (`svn switch https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/12.2`)?

But be aware base/src was already moved to git, so it might be time to switch anyways


----------



## 610Drew (Mar 21, 2021)

Zirias said:


> `svn switch` _should_ work. Did you try `svn switch ^/releng/12.2`? Or the full URL (`svn switch https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/12.2`)?
> 
> But be aware base/src was already moved to git, so it might be time to switch anyways


I tried the full URL and received a message about "not a valid target" or something like that.

What do I need to do regarding base/src being moved to git?  Anything further than my brute force method I used earlier?

Thanks,

Drew


----------



## scottro (Mar 21, 2021)

You can use gitup, which is much smaller than git, assuming that all you plan to do is download src.
I have a little page on using git at https://srobb.net/fbsdgit.html which goes into the different commands for different branches, but in your case, if you use gitup, you can just install it, then edit /usr/local/etc/gitup.conf.  You'll see (I think it's line 34 but I forget) that by default it will put 11.4.
Change that line so that it reads 12.2.  The full line of the default is

```
"branch"     : "releng/11.4",
```
(I was close, it's line 36 in my file.  Change 11.4 to 12.2 then just run 
`gitup release`
It will put the src into /usr/src/ (That's already configured in the abovementioned conf file).

As Zirias said, might as well begin getting used to it. Very shortly, ports will be using git too, though I think that portsnap will still work, but if you have been using svn for ports, soon, you'll use git for that too. It's already configured in the gitup.conf file.


----------

